# Sending and receiving a text message



## Victor (Mar 24, 2018)

Is it possible for someone to send a text message to an ordinary cell phone--and it is not received?
Someone said he sent me a text but I never got it. I have a very basic cell phone.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes it's very possible...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 24, 2018)

Victor said:


> Is it possible for someone to send a text message to an ordinary cell phone--and it is not received?
> Someone said he sent me a text but I never got it. I have a very basic cell phone.





hollydolly said:


> Yes it's very possible...


If they send it to the right phone l!


----------



## HipGnosis (Mar 24, 2018)

I once got a text 2-3 days after it was sent.
It took us (sender and I) a while to figure out what had happened.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 24, 2018)

The newer phones give you a notification that it has been sent.


----------

